# China's 7000-meter manned DSV



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

China's manned DSV can go 7,000 meters under the sea 
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2006-04-27 17:14 

China is making smooth progress in the development of the manned deep submergence vehicle (DSV), which is able to go 7,000 meters deep in the sea. The general assembly of the vehicle has begun, the reporter learned from the exhibition of the achievements on the research and study of oceanic resources. 
The US, Japan, France and Russia are the only countries that own manned deep submergence vehicle, but their vehicles never go deeper than 6,500 meters in the sea. China's 7000-meter manned DSV will become the one that goes deepest under sea in the world. 

Tentative plan for the Dayang II scientific research ship is now available. The plan for the construction of a blue water base for the survey of oceanic resources, the experiment and development of blue water facility and oceanic industry has been made too.


----------

